# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Pashaporta biometrike

## Jonilda

pershendetje doja te dija se cfare dokumentash duhen per te nxjere pashaporten biometrike pervec kuponit dhe k. identitetit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## E=mc²

Proçedura për paisje me passaport biometrike:

Në zyrën postare paguhet shuma prej 6 mijë lekësh dhe merret kuponi.
Në zyrën e gjendjes civile dorëzohet kuponi, kryhet gjetja dhe kontrollimi i të dhënave personale. Kryhet fotografimi, marrja e shenjave të gishtave dhe firma digjitale. Nëpunësi lëshon kuponin përkatës.
Në polici, pas 15 ditësh, personi vetë ose një i deleguar i tij tërheq pasaportën. Në këtë moment qytetarit i bëhet me dije se pasaporta e mëparshme (nqs e ka) bëhet e pavlefshme.

E ke dhe ne faqen e Ministris se Brendshme.

----------


## maryp

po keto pashaportat e vjetra qe kemi , kur dalin jashteperdorimit?

----------


## Jonilda

> Proçedura për paisje me passaport biometrike:
> 
> Në zyrën postare paguhet shuma prej 6 mijë lekësh dhe merret kuponi.
> Në zyrën e gjendjes civile dorëzohet kuponi, kryhet gjetja dhe kontrollimi i të dhënave personale. Kryhet fotografimi, marrja e shenjave të gishtave dhe firma digjitale. Nëpunësi lëshon kuponin përkatës.
> Në polici, pas 15 ditësh, personi vetë ose një i deleguar i tij tërheq pasaportën. Në këtë moment qytetarit i bëhet me dije se pasaporta e mëparshme (nqs e ka) bëhet e pavlefshme.
> 
> E ke dhe ne faqen e Ministris se Brendshme.


shume faleminderit per informacionin, je shume i/e sakte :buzeqeshje:

----------


## E=mc²

> po keto pashaportat e vjetra qe kemi , kur dalin jashteperdorimit?


Qytetarët shqiptarë që kanë nevojë, kanë kohë të paisen me këtë pasaportë deri më 31 dhjetor 2010. Pas kësaj date, e vetmja pasaportë shqiptare në qarkullim do të jetë pasaporta biometrike, kostoja e së cilës është 6 mijë lekë dhe ka vlefshmëri 10 vjeçare. Aplikimi për pasaportat biometrike bëhet në zyrat e gjendjes civile, aty ku aplikohet edhe për letërnjoftimin dhe pas rreth 15 ditësh, tërheqja kryhet pranë organeve të policisë rajonale. Nuk është e nevojshme të paraqiten fotografi pasi personi fotografohet aty për aty me anë të një aparati fotografik digjital. Edhe shenjat e gishtave merren me aparate skaner digjitalë. Praktikisht i njëjti aplikim për letërnjoftim është i vlefshëm edhe për pasaportë. Qytetarët shqiptarë mbi moshën 16 vjeç nuk mund të aplikojnë për pasaportë biometrike pa aplikuar më parë për letërnjoftimin biometrik. Të dy këto dokumenta përmbajnë të njëjtat të dhëna personale të mbajtësit. Ideimi dhe mënyra e prodhimit e pasaportës elektronike ku gjithçka kryhet përballë një nëpunësi të vetëm civil në mënyrë të shpejtë dhe të integruar (identifikimi, fotografimi, marrja e shenjave të gishtave, firma e skanerizuar) e bën këtë dokument një nga më të besueshmit dhe pararojët në botë. Siguria e shtuar e këtij dokumenti qëndron në faktin se të njëjtat të dhëna ndodhen në tre ambjente:
në mënyrë të dukshme të shkruara mbi pasaportë,
brënda në mikroproçesorin e trupëzuar në faqen plastike të të dhënave dhe të lexueshme vetëm me elektrovalë dhe pa mundësi modifikimi nga askush
si dhe po ashtu të depozituara në arkivin elektronik të policisë.
Nëse të dhënat në të tre këto ambjente nuk përputhen atëherë pasaporta bëhet e pavlefshme dhe kjo sjell edhe përballjen me sanksionet ligjore në fuqi.
Në Shqipëri lëshohen tre lloj pasaportash: të zakonshme nga MPB, shërbimi dhe diplomatike nga MPJ.

Ja ku i ke te gjitha te dhenat, se deri kur duhet te paisesh, sa eshte afati dhe deri kur e ka vlefshmerin passaporta e vjeter.

P.s Jonida, ai qe e ka shkruar ka qene i sakt, une thjesht e mora si informacion  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Jonilda

> Qytetarët shqiptarë që kanë nevojë, kanë kohë të paisen me këtë pasaportë deri më 31 dhjetor 2010. Pas kësaj date, e vetmja pasaportë shqiptare në qarkullim do të jetë pasaporta biometrike, kostoja e së cilës është 6 mijë lekë dhe ka vlefshmëri 10 vjeçare. Aplikimi për pasaportat biometrike bëhet në zyrat e gjendjes civile, aty ku aplikohet edhe për letërnjoftimin dhe pas rreth 15 ditësh, tërheqja kryhet pranë organeve të policisë rajonale. Nuk është e nevojshme të paraqiten fotografi pasi personi fotografohet aty për aty me anë të një aparati fotografik digjital. Edhe shenjat e gishtave merren me aparate skaner digjitalë. Praktikisht i njëjti aplikim për letërnjoftim është i vlefshëm edhe për pasaportë. Qytetarët shqiptarë mbi moshën 16 vjeç nuk mund të aplikojnë për pasaportë biometrike pa aplikuar më parë për letërnjoftimin biometrik. Të dy këto dokumenta përmbajnë të njëjtat të dhëna personale të mbajtësit. Ideimi dhe mënyra e prodhimit e pasaportës elektronike ku gjithçka kryhet përballë një nëpunësi të vetëm civil në mënyrë të shpejtë dhe të integruar (identifikimi, fotografimi, marrja e shenjave të gishtave, firma e skanerizuar) e bën këtë dokument një nga më të besueshmit dhe pararojët në botë. Siguria e shtuar e këtij dokumenti qëndron në faktin se të njëjtat të dhëna ndodhen në tre ambjente:
> në mënyrë të dukshme të shkruara mbi pasaportë,
> brënda në mikroproçesorin e trupëzuar në faqen plastike të të dhënave dhe të lexueshme vetëm me elektrovalë dhe pa mundësi modifikimi nga askush
> si dhe po ashtu të depozituara në arkivin elektronik të policisë.
> Nëse të dhënat në të tre këto ambjente nuk përputhen atëherë pasaporta bëhet e pavlefshme dhe kjo sjell edhe përballjen me sanksionet ligjore në fuqi.
> Në Shqipëri lëshohen tre lloj pasaportash: të zakonshme nga MPB, shërbimi dhe diplomatike nga MPJ.
> 
> Ja ku i ke te gjitha te dhenat, se deri kur duhet te paisesh, sa eshte afati dhe deri kur e ka vlefshmerin passaporta e vjeter.
> 
> P.s Jonida, ai qe e ka shkruar ka qene i sakt, une thjesht e mora si informacion




eshte jonilda dhe jo jonida  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## E=mc²

> eshte jonilda dhe jo jonida


Me fal, nuk me ka dalur akoma gjumi  :buzeqeshje: 

Jonilda :P

----------


## Jonilda

epo ca te besh tani ne vere, pervecse gjume se mos jemi ne shkolle e te zgjohemi qe ne 6..fli fli se gjumi te ben mire  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## E=mc²

Si ne gjume apo pa gjume, informacionin tend e gjeta menjeher :P hahahahahaahaha

----------


## fashion_girl

dmth qe pashaportat jan me detyrim????????duhet me i bo se sbon kete vit ?????'

----------


## broken_smile

po pasi ke aplikuar per pashaporten e re dhe nuk ke mundesi te qendrosh ne shqiperi 2 jave, a mund te levizim me pasaporten e vjeter?

----------


## eralni

Pra nga 2011 nuk dilet nga Shqiperia per jashtetit me pashaporten e vjeter por vetem me te rene.Nqs nuk munde te qendroni 2 jave munde te beni keshtu ,diten qe do niseni fusni letrat per pashaporte te re ,sepse po u fute ne sistem pashaporta e re nuk kaloni dot kufirin  me te vjetren ,futja ne sistem do me shume se nje dite.

----------


## broken_smile

e paskan bere pak te nderlikuar po nejse..ashtu do e bej 
thanks eralni  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## altint71

> po pasi ke aplikuar per pashaporten e re dhe nuk ke mundesi te qendrosh ne shqiperi 2 jave, a mund te levizim me pasaporten e vjeter?


Po mund te levizesh me te vjetren deri ne fund te vitit pa merak

 Nenshtetas Shqiptar duhet te ket shum kujdes dhe *perpara se te bej riaplikimin* e pashaportes se re te interesohet se sa eshte koha reale qe te presi per pashaporten e re sidomos ju qe shkoni me pushime ne gusht dhe informohuni se kur skadon pashaporta e vjeter.
Ju them kete se kam asistuar vet ne qershor nje nene qe u merzit shum se i beri aplikimin vajzave per pashaport te re dhe i komunikuan me mbrapa qe pashaporta e vjeter behet  automatikisht mbas 48 oreve e pavlefshme.
Ato duhet te prisnin pashaporten e re dhe keshtu ju dogjen dhe biletat e avjonit pasi e vjetra del *direkt jasht perdorimit..*
Kujdes pra llogarisni ditet e informuhuni .

Informohuni se duhet te beni dhe karten e identitetit bashkengjitur pashaportes,aplikimi i kartes ben 12mij lek te vjetra(ne post meret kuponi)dhe terhiqet vetem nga personi i interesuar duke vendosur shenjat e gishtave perseri

----------


## fashion_girl

Domethene Eshte Me Detyrim Me Bo Pashaporten Kete Vit ?????????
Papo Mund Ta Bejme Edhe Vitin Tjeter ?????????''

----------


## OPARI

Une personalishte e bera pashaporten ne fillim te qershorit dhe nuk me vonoi me shume se 10 dite pasi dhe nuk kishte radhe 
per personat qe duan te aplikojne dhe nuk kane kohe duhet te aplikojne nje dite para se te largohen nga shqiperia pasi n q se ke aplikuar me shpejte dhe pashaporta ka hyre ne sistem pashaporta e vjeter del jashte perdorimit automatikishte keshtu qe ngelet ne shqiperi
ndersa per personat qe kane vizat tek e vjetra mjaftojne qe te udhetojne me te dyja pashaportat(te vjeteren qe ke vizen dhe biometriken per indentitetin)dhe nuk ka asnje problem fare

pashapotat jo se jane detyrim por te detyrojne ta besh pasi nuk udheton dote me mbas dhjetorit te ketij viti
ndersa kartat e indentitetit jane te detyrushme por se deri kur eshte afati nuk e di

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Domethene Eshte Me Detyrim Me Bo Pashaporten Kete Vit ?????????
> Papo Mund Ta Bejme Edhe Vitin Tjeter ?????????''


o girl e thane me siper deri ne fund te 2010


kisha edhe une nje pyetje
une do vete ne fund te gushtit ta mar pashaporten e re 
kaloj me pashaporten e vjeter edhe hy me te rene?
Faleminderit

----------


## altint71

Me hy seshte problem,por mos nenvletsoni Karten e identitetit perse shof shum dizinformacion(skeni faj!),duhet edhe ajo me u bo,per cilet ka urgjenc e bojn dhe per 7-8 dit po ne gusht veshtir do e keni.

----------


## izabella

> Po mund te levizesh me te vjetren deri ne fund te vitit pa merak
> 
>  Nenshtetas Shqiptar duhet te ket shum kujdes dhe *perpara se te bej riaplikimin* e pashaportes se re te interesohet se sa eshte koha reale qe te presi per pashaporten e re sidomos ju qe shkoni me pushime ne gusht dhe informohuni se kur skadon pashaporta e vjeter.
> Ju them kete se kam asistuar vet ne qershor nje nene qe u merzit shum se i beri aplikimin vajzave per pashaport te re dhe i komunikuan me mbrapa qe pashaporta e vjeter behet  automatikisht mbas 48 oreve e pavlefshme.
> Ato duhet te prisnin pashaporten e re dhe keshtu ju dogjen dhe biletat e avjonit pasi e vjetra del *direkt jasht perdorimit..*
> Kujdes pra llogarisni ditet e informuhuni .
> 
> Informohuni se duhet te beni dhe karten e identitetit bashkengjitur pashaportes,aplikimi i kartes ben 12mij lek te vjetra(ne post meret kuponi)dhe terhiqet vetem nga personi i interesuar duke vendosur shenjat e gishtave perseri


Nuk eshte e vertete qe pashaporta e vjeter behet e pavlefshme mbas 48 oresh sepse une e kam bere vete pashaporten ne janar dhe kishte rrezik qe te mos me dilte gjate kohes qe une isha dhe me thane qe nuk ka problem nese pashaporta e re nuk ka dale mund te ikesh nga shqiperia me te vjetren dhe me letren qe tregon se ti ke aplikuar per te rene....biles une shkova deri te aeroporti dhe po nisesha me te vjetren sepse nuk me kishte dale e reja edhe pse kisha mbi 2 jave qe e kisha aplikuar(nuk u nisa per arsye se skishte fluturime ate dite ajo linja qe do ikja une) por dhe ne aeroprt me thane qe nuk kishte problem te nisesha me te vjetren nese e reja nuk ka dale problemi del nese e reja te ka dale ate dite qe ti nisesh dhe ti nuk din gje ateher pashaporta e vjeter behet e pavlefshme...
Me pak fjale pashaporta e vjeter behet e pavlefshme ne ate moment qe del e reja dhe eshte mire per ato qe do te udhetojne te shkojne te informohen per pashaporten e re dhe ne diten qe do nisen per te qene te sigurte qe ka dale apo ska dale

----------


## fashion_girl

faleminderit per info !

----------

